# Camposol



## seasideblues (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, we are thinking of renting a villa on camposol long term.But read so many different reviews and comments good and bad.

As i work away from home a lot i need somewhere which is uk friendly with good ex pat community and safe to live for my girlfriend hence camposol.

But what is it really like in the years 2013/14 to live here.

What other areas are there to consider in this region


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

Camposol will certainly be everything that you need in terms of a UK friendly ex-pat community, and has all the facilities that you will need close to hand.

Those of us who own property there generally love the place for its community spirit and welcoming residents, predominantly from the UK but also plenty of Spanish, German, and recently quite a few French residents.

There are plenty of detractors, including one or two quite vocal ones on this site, but of course they have not been there lately, if ever, so the best thing to do is give it a try and make up your own mind.


----------

